# intermittent fasting shopping list



## Bane (Nov 13, 2018)

Planning an intermittent fasting protocol for the next 3 months. The plan is to fast from 6 pm to 8 am and follow as close to a keto diet as possible. Would the shopping list just be the same as keto ?(low carb) or is there certain food to eat early vs late, etc?


----------



## Jin (Nov 13, 2018)

Bane said:


> Planning an intermittent fasting protocol for the next 3 months. The plan is to fast from 6 pm to 8 am and follow as close to a keto diet as possible. Would the shopping list just be the same as keto ?(low carb) or is there certain food to eat early vs late, etc?



Don’t needlessly complicate things. You’re already combining 2 diets. Stick with the tenets of each. Don’t add or subtract. 

Under 2 posts a year? You can do better! Stick around and make friends. 

How about making a log for your diet?

havebt seen superbane around either. Are you two close?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2018)

Bacon

Why so restrictive?


----------



## Viduus (Nov 13, 2018)

Thought this was going to be a great shit post and contain an empty shopping list...


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2018)

Don’t over think it. Eat zero carbs during that window. Keep your fats high, protein moderate. Enjoy being weak as ****!


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 13, 2018)

6-8? What the hell man that’s barely outside of normal. Work your window down over time. 8 hr max.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2018)

I shit you not my father does IF for 23 hours of no eating, one hour of eating. I used to do to for 20/4. I do like IF, when I decide I’m too fat I’ll incorporate it but I’m never doing keto again.


----------



## German89 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ive done fasting for up to no more than 18hrs. 

I did high fat, high protien, low carb.. its doable.  Just eat fats you like, measure your portions.  Accuracy and consistency.

Pb.
Cheese
Avocado 
Steak, salmon, bacon (not that turkey bullcrap)
Higher fats yogurt, and cottage cheese? 
Uhhh.. olive oil.
Umm.. thats all thats coming to mind right now


----------



## Elivo (Nov 13, 2018)

I couldn’t pull off IF. Could never figure out how to get it set up so I wasn’t going to the gym on an empty stomach. The fasted cardio I could handle but lifting was a nightmare.


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I couldn’t pull off IF. Could never figure out how to get it set up so I wasn’t going to the gym on an empty stomach. The fasted cardio I could handle but lifting was a nightmare.



The key is to do most of your fast over night. 7pm to 7am.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 14, 2018)

Yeah that would be easy if I didn’t work 3-4 nights a week lol


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Yeah that would be easy if I didn’t work 3-4 nights a week lol



7am to 7pm?

Might not work for your schedule.  Lol


----------



## Elivo (Nov 14, 2018)

8pm - 8am. Yeah I’ve tried, too much chainging stuff around and crap


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 14, 2018)

I think the only thing you need for IF is a watch?


----------



## Elivo (Nov 14, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I think the only thing you need for IF is a watch?



Lol, that is probably about it too


----------

